# Red zebra and Pseudotropheus saulosi



## mikespad4000 (May 28, 2020)

I am new to African cichlids and I want to make sure I don't mix to types that won't go well together. I plan to do a 6 of each fish (2m/4f) in a 55 gallon. At the moment a 55 is as big as I could go. I know that the P. Saulosi give both yellow and blue but wanted to try and get a redish fish in the tank as well. You there's a better idea I am open for suggestions. I'm in the planning stages right now.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

I am new as well to this. I'm sure someone with far more experience than me will advise but from what I have been told and learned there isn't really much of a "red", the red zebra but then that is kinda orange. Maybe a hongi red top? And get something very different colour wise.


----------



## mikespad4000 (May 28, 2020)

Yea sorry I should have said I was going to get the red zebra ob. I was looking into hongi red tops as well. Thanks for commenting though any bit helps.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't do 2 males. 1m:4f works for peaceful mbuna.

The red zebra OB is also orange. Hongi are blue...and blue barred to boot so may not do well with the saulosi.

Go for something that is completely different from the blue saulosi males and yellow/orange saulosi females.

Rusties? Metriaclima callainos? Socolofi? White labs?


----------



## mikespad4000 (May 28, 2020)

Perfect thanks! I'll probably go with the rusties then for a bit of color difference. Sorry *** heard online that 2 males help make the dominant males color look better. I'll stick to 1 male then for the sake of the fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

3 males would work for that with a mild species like saulosi (not estherae). But then you would use 3 of your species slots for saulosi because you would still want 4 females for each male.

Showing off for the females will make the males color as well.


----------



## ldrmanic (Dec 22, 2019)

I love Rusties! They are beautiful and on the peaceful side for mbunas!


----------



## mikespad4000 (May 28, 2020)

So for future reference have 4f for every 1m roughly. Got it. After more research I'm starting to also like the Rusties as well. Thanks so much for your help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A better way to think of it is one male/species/tank. Saulosi are the exception rather than the rule where multiple males might work for aggression in a tank...even if all three do not color. Colorless males are kind of not the point.


----------



## mikespad4000 (May 28, 2020)

Ok. I think I get it now. Thanks for your help!


----------

